# Lake Michigan Storm pics



## apmadoc (Dec 12, 2022)

The Great Lakes are known for major storms in November, these create amazing opportunities for photographers. The photos below were taken on two different days. Shot with a Canon R5 w/RF 100-500 lens


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2022)

apmadoc said:


> The Great Lakes are known for major storms in November, these create amazing opportunities for photographers. The photos below were taken on two different days. Shot with a Canon R5 w/RF 100-500 lens




Excellent series. I really like your pictures.


----------



## becceric (Dec 13, 2022)

apmadoc said:


> The Great Lakes are known for major storms in November, these create amazing opportunities for photographers. The photos below were taken on two different days. Shot with a Canon R5 w/RF 100-500 lens
> 
> View attachment 206704
> View attachment 206705
> ...


Great shots!


----------

